# Martell Sujihiki - For Sale



## Dave Martell

*FOR SALE


*I started making this suji a long time ago, can't even remember when, getting sidetracked for some other project. I always wanted to see how the wood/horn combo was going to come out so I decided last week that I'd finally finish it. The koa is presentation grade and has a great amount of chatoyance with a rich brown color. I used black buffalo for the spacer along with a single black pin. 

I took these pictures in all sorts of varyious (outside) lighting conditions trying to capture the koa's features/colors. What I have to show here is a decent enough representation but I assure you that it's movement (which can't be seen in pictures) will please much better in person.  Seriously though, it really depends on the actual lighting conditions you have as to what you'll see and you can expect to always see something different in this handle.

The blade is ground to be as stiff as possible while still being very thin with a slight convexity. 

I make my sujihiki profile to be used both on and off the board.



Stats...

Model - Sujihiki

Blade Length - 300mm

Steel - O1 (high carbon tool steel)

Hardness - Rc 60-61 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 45mm

Handle - Western 

Handle Materials - Presentation grade koa, buffalo horn spacer, w/black pin




*Price - $650*

Shipping - Included in USA/International - will split cost with buyer



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## WildBoar

Whoa! Congrats in advance to whoever purchases this!

If I did not already have three 300 mm carbon sujis this one would already be spoken for. What a beauty!


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm glad to hear someone with your experience likes the look of it. Thanks for chiming in David.


----------



## foody518

Gorgeous stripes on the koa. Love the K-tip styling as well


----------



## daveb

Dave's got his groove on. Dave


----------



## daddy yo yo

not that I'd need another suji (or a suji at all) but, Dave, will this match my rehandled Hiromoto AS pair (Santoku and 240 gyuto)? :angel2:


----------



## Dave Martell

daddy yo yo said:


> not that I'd need another suji (or a suji at all) but, Dave, will this match my rehandled Hiromoto AS pair (Santoku and 240 gyuto)? :angel2:




Hi Manuel,
More or less.... YES!


----------



## Dave Martell

foody518 said:


> Gorgeous stripes on the koa. Love the K-tip styling as well





daveb said:


> Dave's got his groove on. Dave




Thanks


----------



## TomRaz

I am new to this forum but all I can say is wow that is one beautiful knife
I cannot stop looking at it (lusting after it)

Now I just need to talk myself out of buying it


----------



## Dave Martell

TomRaz said:


> I am new to this forum but all I can say is wow that is one beautiful knife
> I cannot stop looking at it (lusting after it)
> 
> Now I just need to talk myself out of buying it




Thanks Tom!.... _but please don't talk yourself out of buying it too much._ LOL


----------



## TomRaz

Thanks Dave,
I just sent you an email with some questions
I am amazed by the looks of that knife !

I wish I had your skills


----------



## Dave Martell

TomRaz said:


> Thanks Dave,
> I just sent you an email with some questions
> I am amazed by the looks of that knife !
> 
> I wish I had your skills




OK you're that Tom. 


And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Koa is a wood which pictures cannot do justice, this handle looks like a fine specimen. I have a koa handle and when the wood is viewed at different angles the dark bands become light and the light bands become dark it's natural mystics


----------



## Dave Martell

Can't you just picture this slicing away on your cutting board?


----------



## TomRaz

OMG I am going to need therapy to not purchase this !


----------



## daveb

Therapy is expensive. 5 sessions (at least) or a nice new knife. Retail therapy is best!


----------



## TomRaz

:biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell

Ok folks (especially Tom).....I'm knocking *$51 OFF* the price! 


*NEW **Price -** $599*

Shipping - Included in USA/International - will split cost with buyer


----------



## preizzo

Bargain price for a beautiful blade


----------



## Factotum

Tempting indeed. GLWS


----------



## TomRaz

Dave I am still in therapy 
Now you lower the price !
Omg I can't even look at the pictures :biggrin:


----------



## TomRaz

Dave are you working on any GYUTO knives right know ?
Possibly with the same handle as this knife ?


----------



## chinacats

I'm surprised this knife is still on the market. Dave's knives cut great and this handle is top notch. Beautiful work Dave.


----------



## malexthekid

chinacats said:


> I'm surprised this knife is still on the market. Dave's knives cut great and this handle is top notch. Beautiful work Dave.



As am I. If I didn't have one in the works I would be all over this.


----------



## Dave Martell

TomRaz said:


> Dave are you working on any GYUTO knives right know ?
> Possibly with the same handle as this knife ?




Hi Tom,
I'm sorry to say nope.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## larrybard

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone.



But you're probably wishfully thinking, "Actions speak louder than words." And you'd be right.

Add me to the list of admirers who wish they could justify buying this now. GLWS


----------



## Dave Martell

larrybard said:


> But you're probably wishfully thinking, "Actions speak louder than words." And you'd be right.
> 
> Add me to the list of admirers who wish they could justify buying this now. GLWS




Yeah but I still appreciate the sentiments, it's nice to hear.


----------



## daveb

Buy the knife Tom. It will only hurt a little bit..... 

And then you'll have the nicest knife in your zip code.:groucho:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

With 45mm at the heel, there's almost as much knuckle clearance as some gyutos great for board work. Basically a 2for1 deal


----------



## Godslayer

Dave's sujis are basically gyutohikis, masters of all tasks, someday I have a 300mm blank im going to get on to.... Someday


----------



## Dave Martell

....


----------



## Dave Martell

*Let's get this sold!* 


*Price - $650 - $100 OFF = **$550*

Shipping - Included in USA/International - will split cost with buyer


----------



## aboynamedsuita

At this price I'm almost tempted to ask if I can swap my rehandle work for the knife, but don't really need another suji and know it's not an option either. 

Someone will be very happy with this beauty in their kitchen, GLWS


----------



## TheCaptain

Ugg. It pains me so much to admit that's too much knife for me. It's exquisite but too big for me to handle (I'm a chick).

210 is my upper limit. This would freak me out.

Adding to everyone else, it's a work of art!


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> Ugg. It pains me so much to admit that's too much knife for me. It's exquisite but too big for me to handle (I'm a chick).
> 
> 210 is my upper limit. This would freak me out.
> 
> Adding to everyone else, it's a work of art!



Nononono for sujihiki you go longer!


----------



## TomRaz

Go big or go home !

(David I learned that in therapy !)


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh man still no takers? Well I'm glad that some of you like the look of the knife at least, that's something.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

If I didn't already have one of your suji's, I'd jump on this one.


----------



## TomRaz

Dave the material you used for the blade is high carbon tool steel
Does this rust, allow discoloration or staining ?

As you know I am knew to the whole knife thing and learning more each day, I would assume the knife uses a blend that would not have these issues since it appears to be a very high end knife. 

Have you ever made matching sets of knives vs one at a time ?


----------



## Dave Martell

This knife is SPF


@Tom, I'll get back to your questions later, running out the door at the moment.


----------



## Dave Martell

TomRaz said:


> Dave the material you used for the blade is high carbon tool steel
> Does this rust, allow discoloration or staining ?
> 
> As you know I am knew to the whole knife thing and learning more each day, I would assume the knife uses a blend that would not have these issues since it appears to be a very high end knife.
> 
> Have you ever made matching sets of knives vs one at a time ?





Yes O1 can rust/patina/dis-color, however, this steel isn't super reactive like some carbon steels are so it's not much of a worry unless you don't care for the patina'd look. Most folks here like a knife with some character so that why many of us makers use carbon steels. 
*Note - I also use CPM-154 for those folks that prefer the cleaner look of stainless.

Yes I do make matching sets but I've never done them unless hired to do so. I've never made matching knives just to sell, it's too risky if I guess wrong. For matching sets it's best to go the custom route.


----------



## Dave Martell

*SOLD!*


----------



## TomRaz

David congrats on selling this knife
Are you working on any additional knives for sale in the near future ?
If so what models ?


----------



## Dave Martell

TomRaz said:


> David congrats on selling this knife
> Are you working on any additional knives for sale in the near future ?
> If so what models ?




Hi Tom,
The only knife I have that will be for sale in the near future is a wa _(yes I said "wa" as in octagonal)_ 180mm nakiri (CPM-154). This was another one I started long ago but got spooked on the wa handle thing and left it sitting forever. Funny thing is that this handle was put together back with this suji's handle, they have the same construction/set up (just a different wood). Anyway, a few days ago I got the feeling to do something different and decided to give it a try and it came out well so I figured I'd put it on a knife and sell it.


----------



## TomRaz

Dave Martell said:


> Hi Tom,
> The only knife I have that will be for sale in the near future is a wa _(yes I said "wa" as in octagonal)_ 180mm nakiri (CPM-154). This was another one I started long ago but got spooked on the wa handle thing and left it sitting forever. Funny thing is that this handle was put together back with this suji's handle, they have the same construction/set up (just a different wood). Anyway, a few days ago I got the feeling to do something different and decided to give it a try and it came out well so I figured I'd put it on a knife and sell it.



Thanks for,the update 
I am looking forward to the pictures


----------

